# Early Analysis of Data From Seized Frankfurt Database Shows Trump Won 410 EC Votes



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 15, 2020)

I know it sounds crazy, but that is what is being reported.









						BREAKING: Präsident Trump gewann am 3.11.2020 mindestens 410 Wahlleute - GNEWS
					

Titel: BREAKING: Präsident Trump gewann am 3.11.2020 410 Wahlleute




					gnews.org
				



*Around 10.11.2020, the US military seized the Dominion Server in Frankfurt am Main, which was instrumental in the US electoral fraud. Then you were able to recover the actual results of the election on the seized server. The image below shows the actual election result of 3.11.2020. *​​*The 410 is the minimum number of voters that President Trump received on the night of November 3, 2020. Because the ballots that were thrown away were not covered by electronic voting systems. So it can only become more.*​​*thegatewaypundit reported on the operation. *​*Key Facts from the Report (German translation of the report): *​*The CIA was completely excluded from the operation (due to illegal interference by the CCP). *​*The operation was carried out immediately after the dismissal of the Minister of Defense, Mr. Esper, as this person was also adversely affected.*​


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## mdk (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 15, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> I know it sounds crazy, but that is what is being reported.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol

That’s because it is crazy.

Too funny.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 15, 2020)

mdk said:


>


Yeah, that is about the limits of your analytical skill, a fucking smily.

Piss off, moron.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 15, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I noticed you posted no programing logic to consider reading...


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 15, 2020)

Fact-checking
*False reports claim election servers were seized in Germany*
By JUDE JOFFE-BLOCK yesterday


CLAIM: The U.S. Army raided the Frankfurt office of the Spanish election software company Scytl to seize servers that had evidence of voting irregularities in the Nov. 3 U.S. election.
AP’S ASSESSMENT: False. Both the Army and Scytl told The Associated Press the claim is not true. Furthermore, Scytl does not have offices or servers in Frankfurt, Germany.








						False reports claim election servers were seized in Germany
					

CLAIM: The U.S. Army raided the Frankfurt office of the Spanish election software company Scytl to seize servers that had evidence of voting irregularities in the Nov. 3 U.S. election.   AP’S ASSESSMENT: False. Both the Army and Scytl told The Associated Press the claim is not true. Furthermore...




					apnews.com


----------



## mdk (Nov 15, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


What other reaction is there to have to a dumb fuck that _actually_ believes President Trump won California!? lol


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 15, 2020)

mdk said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


Did I state I believed it, you stupid twatfaced monkey?


----------



## cnm (Nov 15, 2020)

The aftermath of this election is the gift that keeps on giving...


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 15, 2020)

MDK, laugh all you want, but the first thing I stated was that it sounds crazy.

You really are a fucking moron, and it is too bad I have to read your bullshit because some moron made you a moderator.


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 15, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> I know it sounds crazy, but that is what is being reported.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You buying results with Chinese captions on the drawings??  What's with you man? THis is FOREIGN exploitation of our plight...  NO AGENCY COULD COME TO THAT CONCLUSION IN A MERE 48 hours AND DECIDE -- to make it public..  

This is horseshit..


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 15, 2020)

We do not EVEN HAVE VERIFICATION that ANYTHING was raided or seized.. You missed a step here. The story went dark 18 hours after it broke..


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 15, 2020)

Let me end your agony here.  50 seconds of searching shows that GNews is the product of former ChiCom news agency that got raided and charged by the government..  The leaders fled to America where they formed Gnews.com.. They have a SINGLE GRIPE and that's to TOPPLE  XI and China.. 

Every article they write is about doing that and protesting that Biden is a TOOL of the ChiComs.. Should have called it -- XI News... lol...  For example, on the Hunter Biden scandal they could barely conceal their agenda.,.





__





						GNEWS
					






					gnews.org
				




*We apologize if these photos have caused you any serious discomfort! But it is for the sake of justice that we, the New Federal State of China, have made these pictures public. Because the friends of the communist are our enemies.*
_*
We will not allow anyone to steal from the Chinese people!
We will not allow anyone to enslave the Chinese people!
We will not allow anyone to abuse our children!

These pictures show only the tip of the iceberg of what is important in the Chinese Communist Party’s Blue-Gold-Yellow (BGY) program. They take advantage of all those Western politicians, celebrities, and their families who are greedy for Chinese wealth, and threaten them by getting hold of and recording their sex and drug videos, forcing them to sell out their countries and people, and even their own national security in order to cooperate with the Chinese Communist Party’s world domination.
*_
*U.S. presidential candidate Joe Biden is 100% controlled by the Chinese Communist Party as one of the most successful political instances of the BGY program. He is also a target of the CCP’s 3F plan, which aims to “fall, fail, and fell,” to weaken, destroy and kill America!*

_I'd just walk away from this and preserve your dignity man.. but thx for putting this into Conspiracy forum on your own...  _


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 15, 2020)

I am really starting to love this election.


----------



## mdk (Nov 15, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> MDK, laugh all you want, but the first thing I stated was that it sounds crazy.
> 
> You really are a fucking moron, and it is too bad I have to read your bullshit because some moron made you a moderator.



Don’t worry, I’ll keep laughing while you keep melting down.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 15, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> You buying results with Chinese captions on the drawings??  What's with you man? THis is FOREIGN exploitation of our plight...  NO AGENCY COULD COME TO THAT CONCLUSION IN A MERE 48 hours AND DECIDE -- to make it public..
> This is horseshit..


Gnews is a German site that often reports articles from Steve Bannon's media, which I dont recall, and he is teamed up with Chinese DISSIDENTS that report real news out of China.

It was originally an article from the Chinese dissident group and so the map has Chinese/Mandarin characters.

You might try actually reading things and giving it some thought before your premature ejaculation.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 15, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> Let me end your agony here.  50 seconds of searching shows that GNews is the product of former ChiCom news agency that got raided and charged by the government..  The leaders fled to America where they formed Gnews.com.. They have a SINGLE GRIPE and that's to TOPPLE  XI and China..
> 
> Every article they write is about doing that and protesting that Biden is a TOOL of the ChiComs.. Should have called it -- XI News... lol...  For example, on the Hunter Biden scandal they could barely conceal their agenda.,.
> 
> ...











						Guo Wengui - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




*G News*​*"G News" redirects here. For the news aggregator by Google, see Google News.*​​*G News is a website owned by Guo Media – a company associated with Guo – operating in collaboration with Steve Bannon, a former executive chairman of Breitbart News and former advisor to the Trump administration.[59][60] Guo Media paid Bannon $1 million in exchange for consulting services from August 2018 to August 2019,[61] and Bannon has an office in Guo Media's headquarters.[12] Both Guo and Bannon are regularly featured in G News videos that criticize the Chinese government.[60]*​​*Guo and Bannon later co-founded GTV Media Group in 2020,[62] which operates the Chinese video website GTV.[63]*​​*Controversy*​*Guo's media were noted for spreading misinformation during the COVID-19 pandemic. On January 25, 2020, G News claimed that the Chinese government was going to admit that the coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) was accidentally leaked from a "P4 lab in Wuhan" that was associated with "covert biological weapon programs". Fact checker PolitiFact found no evidence to corroborate G News's claim, and determined it to be false, classifying it as misinformation related to the COVID-19 pandemic.[59][60]*​​*According to Foreign Policy, G News network pushed false stories and conspiracy theories during and before the 2020 United States presidential election, including disseminating disinformation about Hunter Biden. Guo also has large following on twitter that shares the unverified stories immediately after the publication.[64]*​
This is all I am going to say on this. If you disagree, fine, I dont care.

But this whole site has gone to the libtard dogs, so I think I will use it for data storage to evade 'fact-checkers' on FB for a while, then transition off.


----------



## RodISHI (Nov 15, 2020)

Actually it would not surprise me at all. I know a lot of Californians who are sick of the same ole shit being in office an they wonder how it keeps getting elected back in time and time again there. I did see that chart from New Jersey too and Trump was winning there just like every where else until that glitch hit.


----------



## Rogue AI (Nov 15, 2020)

Moonglow said:


> Fact-checking
> *False reports claim election servers were seized in Germany*
> By JUDE JOFFE-BLOCK yesterday
> 
> ...


You do realize the AP has a vested interest in all this, right? If this were true their credibility is zero. Not saying it is true, but quashing any negative coverage is in their interest and diminishes whatever they claim in regards to the election.


----------



## cnm (Nov 15, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> MDK, laugh all you want, but the first thing I stated was that it sounds crazy.


And then you went and posted it anyway. What are we to think?


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 16, 2020)

Rogue AI said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Fact-checking
> ...


you do understand that this bullshit jerkoff propaganda is not working for the Trumpets and is making them exposed as fools and derilics?


----------



## Rogue AI (Nov 16, 2020)

Moonglow said:


> Rogue AI said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Isn't that cute. You want us to believe you folks thought highly enough of us before this, that this article is straw that broke the donkey's back?


----------



## Hellbilly (Nov 16, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> I know it sounds crazy, but that is what is being reported.


By a...wait for it....Chinese billionaire!








						Guo Wengui - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 16, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> I know it sounds crazy, but that is what is being reported.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's  it being reported its being passed on in the form of a rumor.

It never happened


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 16, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> I know it sounds crazy, but that is what is being reported.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow, and you twats accuse biden of being a chinese plant. lol.

you swallow and regurgitate any fantasy that soothes you. toddlers use a pacifier for that. but they usually grow up. try it.


----------



## RodISHI (Nov 16, 2020)

Fake fact checkers claim it was human error in not uploading the software update properly. Fact is voting machines lose their certification if new software is uploaded an the machines are not re-certified. 








						Antrim vote glitch: Expert shares how county mistakenly flipped from red to blue
					

The Department of State said human error by the clerk in updating software, not related to the counting, was the problem.



					www.freep.com
				





*Dominion Voting Systems Acquired by its Management Team ...*
www.dominionvoting.com › dominion-voting-systems-...

_Dominion_ Voting Systems _Acquired_ by its Management Team and _*Staple Street Capital*_. July 18, 2018. NEW YORK, July 16, 2018 /PRNewswire/ — _Dominion_ 

Whois Staple Street;


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## Turtlesoup (Nov 19, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> I know it sounds crazy, but that is what is being reported.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you take out a good portion of the dem fraud------I actually says that the map of the electorate looks right.


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 19, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > You buying results with Chinese captions on the drawings??  What's with you man? THis is FOREIGN exploitation of our plight...  NO AGENCY COULD COME TO THAT CONCLUSION IN A MERE 48 hours AND DECIDE -- to make it public..
> ...



Nope.. Bannon's involvement was likely limited to ENCOURAGING the ChiCom amnesty seekers to go after the ChiCom regime..  I doubt he actually approves of everything they weigh in on that's American politics.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 19, 2020)

Sidney Powell Releases the Voter Fraud Kraken On Media to Their Faces
					

Buckle up, folks. The media are going to lose their minds.




					rumble.com


----------



## Skylar (Nov 19, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> I know it sounds crazy, but that is what is being reported.



Its what is being reported.....by whom?

And that's where your argument breaks. Its a shit source that you'll undoubtedly cite again despite this colossal failure.


----------



## BothWings (Nov 19, 2020)

Moonglow said:


> Fact-checking
> *False reports claim election servers were seized in Germany*
> By JUDE JOFFE-BLOCK yesterday
> 
> ...



"The AP's assessment..." is all ya got???


----------



## Skylar (Nov 19, 2020)

BothWings said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Fact-checking
> ...



That the direct quote from an Army spokesman:



> When asked by The Associated Press if the Army had engaged in an operation to recover servers in Germany, an Army spokesperson responded Saturday, “Those allegations are false.”



Conservatives have been played again.


----------



## Billiejeens (Nov 19, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> I know it sounds crazy, but that is what is being reported.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why does it sound crazy?


----------



## Billiejeens (Nov 19, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> Let me end your agony here.  50 seconds of searching shows that GNews is the product of former ChiCom news agency that got raided and charged by the government..  The leaders fled to America where they formed Gnews.com.. They have a SINGLE GRIPE and that's to TOPPLE  XI and China..
> 
> Every article they write is about doing that and protesting that Biden is a TOOL of the ChiComs.. Should have called it -- XI News... lol...  For example, on the Hunter Biden scandal they could barely conceal their agenda.,.
> 
> ...



So it's sort of on the level of The Washington post.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 19, 2020)

Billiejeens said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > I know it sounds crazy, but that is what is being reported.
> ...


Because the army is not law enforcement not is it permitted to be used to commit an act of war against an ally.

The story is idiotic fiction


----------



## Billiejeens (Nov 19, 2020)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



Are they permitted to stop an act of war?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 19, 2020)

Billiejeens said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Billiejeens said:
> ...


There was none 

The entire story is a fairy tale


----------



## Skylar (Nov 19, 2020)

Billiejeens said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > I know it sounds crazy, but that is what is being reported.
> ...



Because its backed by nothing, purports that CALIFORNIA leaned heavily to Trump, and is easily debunked with a quick call to the US army. 

Oh, and its based entirely _on a tweet. _

This is why no rational person uses OAN as a primary source.


----------



## Skylar (Nov 19, 2020)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



And yet.......our resident conservatives carried water for it anyway.

Color me absolutely shocked.


----------



## Billiejeens (Nov 19, 2020)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



Theoretically


----------



## Skylar (Nov 19, 2020)

Billiejeens said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Billiejeens said:
> ...



The army put that nonsense to bed. 

But it didn't stop your ilk from repeating it, over and over.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 19, 2020)

Billiejeens said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Billiejeens said:
> ...


No 

factually it is a fairy tale


----------



## Billiejeens (Nov 19, 2020)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



So US forces could not be used to stop an act of war.
They have to successfully attack us first?


----------



## Skylar (Nov 19, 2020)

Billiejeens said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Billiejeens said:
> ...



What act of war?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 20, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> If you take out a good portion of the dem fraud------I actually says that the map of the electorate looks right.


More good news


----------



## beautress (Dec 8, 2020)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > I know it sounds crazy, but that is what is being reported.
> ...


What is too funny is a lifetime extortionist who used high offices for his personal gold mine was not known until he was caught on audio-video bragging on two crimes: 
(1) Getting a government official of another country fired as vice president of the 
USA, which is against federal laws since his son was being questioned about his experience credentials
(2) Bragging about his demand of one billion in foreign aide furnished by both houses of the U.S. Congress and getting it in less than 6 hours after threatening to use his VPOTUS office to have the 3.5 billion dollar "gift" from the hard working people's Income Taxes removed from the bargain table if he didn't get "his" (illegal and immoral) share of a billion brfore AirForce II took him safely home.


----------



## beautress (Dec 8, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> I know it sounds crazy, but that is what is being reported.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We want President Trump's 410 electoral college votes given back to him.

The cheating in this election also cheated Republicans out of its House Speakership and majority, not to mention Senate majority and the Leadership of the Senate,not to mention its Presidency of VP Pence.

We, the people want all of our win back. We have a big cleanuo job ahead of putting Joe behind bars and restoration of all his profiteering for 46 years back to the U.S. Treasurey. He owes voters 46 billion plus interest.


----------



## Skylar (Dec 10, 2020)

beautress said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > I know it sounds crazy, but that is what is being reported.
> ...



What 410 electoral votes?


----------



## candycorn (Dec 10, 2020)

As long as there is no penalty to continually posting horse-shit...Trump supporters are going to continue to do it.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Feb 28, 2021)

mdk said:


>


Yeah, and California lost some seats in congress also.  Go figure.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 28, 2021)

JimBowie1958 said:


> I know it sounds crazy, but that is what is being reported.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bodecea (Feb 28, 2021)

JimBowie1958 said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


Ah....now sliding into gaslighting.


----------



## beautress (Mar 7, 2021)

Skylar said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


Slept through e2020, didja?

There are no words for ya, sweetie, except give focus a try next time. Lmao...


----------



## candycorn (Mar 7, 2021)

JimBowie1958 said:


> I know it sounds crazy, but that is what is being reported.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What ever happened to this server?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Mar 8, 2021)

beautress said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


There was no raid in frankfurt the whole story was fiction.

Fell for it didja?


----------

